# from puppy to adult



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

hi all, would love to see some pics of all your dogs thought it might be fun to post pics of them as pups and then as adults so we can see how they have changed,and say what type of cockapoo eg english/american and maby their colour am newish to the sight so hope this hasnt been done before xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady as a puppy at about 12 weeks old










Lady just 2 weeks or so ago at 11 months









She is an american mini and she is buff coloured


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah I remember that shot with the croc ... I think you need a picture of her with it now. Will post pics at some point Annmarie but Im not very computer literate x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice thread Annemarie, Izzy's still a baby, will have to revisit it in a few months. 
Amanda - how cute was Lady? ...and how beautiful she is now


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

Here's Darla at 4 weeks when we picked her out of the litter:










At about 8 weeks when we got her home:










Taken last month (not the best photo) She's now 1yr 8 Months old:


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Morph - Darla is truly stunning x

Stephen x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

so cute!!

And Karen!!! Great idea!!! she doesn't fit in that bed anymore tho....lol but it would be cool to see her with the crock for size compassion


----------



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

lovely dogs, fab to see how they have changed,lets see some more please xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh Darla is so lovely!! xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Darla ......great name and great colour! She's a stunner!

Karen xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry they are all jumbled but here is Weller as a naughty 'washing eating' puppy and as a model when all grown up xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol lovely!


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jess at about 8 weeks.










At about 12 months.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww what a sweetie


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

Tilly when we chose her from the litter









Tilly when we got her home









Tilly now


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

I haven't got a puppy pic  but I will join in anyway as Eddie looks very different from when we got him.

Eddie at 8 months









Eddie at 1 year


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Eddie is gorgeous .... what a curly boy!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

looks Great now!!!!


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> looks Great now!!!!


I know!!! Couldn't believe they had shaved him so short  Poor boy!

But he looks like a Cockapoo now


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

sarahjo said:


> I haven't got a puppy pic  but I will join in anyway as Eddie looks very different from when we got him.
> 
> Eddie at 8 months
> 
> ...


looks like a completely different dog!!!!! Looks like they gave him a poodle cut??


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Weller's coat looks so different Karen, what a model


----------



## andreariley (Aug 24, 2011)

hi just joined the site but im not very good with computers. i have owned my golden cockapoo puppy Roxy for a week now im amazed at how clever she is. love everyones pictures and will work out how to put some of Roxy on soon.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Here is a photo of my Bertie at 7 weeks and 5 days old - the day we brought him home...









...and here he is at 1 year and 2 months old - the photo was taken last week


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Your picture of Bertie with his paws on your knee is my favourite ever cockapoo picture!! I loved it when you first got Bertie and posted it on another forum!! He just looks soooooooooo sweet!! And still gorgeous as a grown up Bertie!!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Your picture of Bertie with his paws on your knee is my favourite ever cockapoo picture!! I loved it when you first got Bertie and posted it on another forum!! He just looks soooooooooo sweet!! And still gorgeous as a grown up Bertie!!


Aww thanks Jules, it is ridiculously cute photo of him as a puppy even if I do say so myself - he doesn't look real, he looks like a toy! I tried to get a photo of him in the same pose but where he's so big now I couldn't quite manage it - lol.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Rascal 7 wks








Rascal now








Scamp age 7 wks with 1yr old Rascal







[
Scamp now 1 yr 1 mth


----------



## Mabes07 (11 mo ago)

Hi!
What beautiful doggies 🥰
We have a beautiful f2 girl and are curious as to how her coat may change over her first year.
She is very much cocker spaniel looking at the moment, with a very fluffy wavy back to her neck and random different patches of fur over her body, from fussy to smooth!
She is 11 weeks in the photo
We wondered if anyone had any photos of smooth cockerpoo puppy as they have grown up


----------



## HannahHarding87 (12 mo ago)

Rodney was sooo weeny when we got him, he still isn't fully grown but is a unit!!


----------

